# Ditch the DP Needles



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

For those of us who hate the DP's

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2013/07/ditch-your-double-points.html


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!

I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I love my DPs, but I also love Magic Loop. Really good demo video.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. There is an on going thread about using DPN's I've been following, so I shared your link. Hope you don't mind.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285052-1.html


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the easiest explanation of magic loop I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats a good video but she didn't show how to get started and the first 2 or 3 rows is what is so hard to do . And how to do stitches so you don't have ladders would have helped ones just starting out on magic loop


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I may give it a try.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

vover8, just want to say I love your avatar.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

The link below is for a website I've found useful on starting, casting on, and joining for magic loop. Lots of other useful things there as well.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/01/circular-knitting-3-in-1-techjoin_26.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


I agree!!! If I never get hit in the face with that darn cable again I will be happy happy happy... give me my dpns and away I go... of course I do respect others feelings on this matter but to ditch them would never happen in my house.. LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! If I never get hit in the face with that darn cable again I will be happy happy happy... give me my dpns and away I go... of course I do respect others feelings on this matter but to ditch them would never happen in my house.. LOL


I didn't "ditch" mine, but recycled as plant stakes.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm anxious to learn this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

I have always used two circulars but want to overcome my fear of DPNs. Never tried magic loop but will give it a try. 

I'm always hesitant to try new techniques on sweater sleeves. Need to make a simple small project to try them.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Altaskier said:


> I have always used two circulars but want to overcome my fear of DPNs. Never tried magic loop but will give it a try.
> 
> I'm always hesitant to try new techniques on sweater sleeves. Need to make a simple small project to try them.


A hat would be a good thing to try it on...tis the season for winter caps.. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! If I never get hit in the face with that darn cable again I will be happy happy happy... give me my dpns and away I go... of course I do respect others feelings on this matter but to ditch them would never happen in my house.. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I can do Magic Loop, but only recently tried DPNs because I was at a friend's and that is what she had. I found it much easier than I expected and will continue to use both techniques, depending on the project. No gaps, ladders or naughty words with DPNs, either


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


Amen!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Amen!


DPNs for me too


----------



## Ginetteward (Jul 14, 2014)

I have never used circular needles and I avoid knitting in the round, or at least I did, I might now give it a go after seeing this!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't get to grips with either method, I really have tried but prefer to stick with two needles.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Yep, definitely funny how different our tastes are. 
I find Magic loop to be tedious and a lot of work with all that moving the loop around. I use two circs if I want to do two-at-once for socks and DPNs if I do colorwork.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't do well with DPs


----------



## tkoehler (Feb 1, 2014)

love this!! Thanks!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you, thank you, thank you...I will be practicing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link, I am enjoying not using dpn's for socks and I am now using two circulars for them...much much better.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great link. Thanks


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I love to work with double points. :-D :-D


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

When I watched the video I realized that I've been doing magic loop for years and didn't know it had a name. I do use DPs for really small things - whatever works!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't been able to get used to magic loop. It's too "fiddly" and since I don't hate working with DPNs...I'll keep mine thanks


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree 100% Yover8. . . hate magic loop and thoroughly enjoy working with dpns


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> That's about it. I am closing in on 100 pair of socks since January 2013. Would never have gotten past the first pair had I to knit them on dpns.


Wow... 100 pairs of socks! Amazing...good for you..


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great links. It cleared up some questions I had.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am with you yover8. Just love knitting with DPs.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm with you. Love my DPNS. I find them much easier to work with than using the magic loop.


yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


Me too!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Have not tried Magic Loop but sure will try it now - thanks for this information


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Limey287 said:


> Have not tried Magic Loop but sure will try it now - thanks for this information


There are lots of links in this thread, so make sure you check them all out. I'm sure you'll find one that works for you, and if you run into a problem be sure to ask since we'll be more than happy to help or direct you to other websites with info.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

chubs said:


> Thats a good video but she didn't show how to get started and the first 2 or 3 rows is what is so hard to do . And how to do stitches so you don't have ladders would have helped ones just starting out on magic loop


Hey there Chubs...

Here is a link that I used alot when first learning to use the magic loop method for toe up or a closed bottom. 




I'm also providing another method with a straight longtain or whatever cast on your comfortable with to be able to join and also great for top down or open in the round method. (hope I said that right)





I found her to be quite through and clear with her instructions. I downloaded these 2 with others onto my computer so that I can use them offline at my convenience.

Hope this helps with your question with reference to starting the method at the beginning.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> Hey there Chubs...
> 
> Here is a link that I used alot when first learning to use the magic loop method for toe up or a closed bottom.
> 
> ...












In order for it be a working link you need to remove the "s" following the "http"


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


 :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


I'm with you. yover8


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Great demo. I haven't used my dpns in a couple of years. Magic loop is just to easy.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Love DPNs whenever possible, especially for hats. I also find that with my fingers I am less likely to drop stitches off the needles as can happen with straights. But I also use straights. Reason for loving DPNs. I HATE SEAMS!!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I didn't "ditch" mine, but recycled as plant stakes.


I use mine as short single points whenever I knit something small.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I use my DPNs as short single points whenever I knit something small, and for I-cord. 
I started a pair of mittens on a set of DPNs last month, then switched to a short circular and I haven't yet recovered. I'll never, ever do either of those again! I'm committed to 2 circs or Magic Loop. 
I have had a hard time convincing myself to use Magic Loop because I like 2 circs so well, but the advantage of a single needle and no dangling ends can't be beat!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

yover8 said:


> How funny that we are all so different in enjoying the same passion!
> 
> I LOVE my DPNS, I HATE Magic Loop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

(But can not avoid it sometimes ah well :|  )


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I have had a hard time convincing myself to use Magic Loop because I like 2 circs so well, but the advantage of a single needle and no dangling ends can't be beat!


I find that either one of those are winners hands down compared to DPN's. Once I learned to do M.L. or 2 circs I never looked back!

Sorry for the snow we're sending your way!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, let's see if I can do this right ... I have to reply to myself. How silly ... I love CIRCULAR NEEDLES, not DPNs. I never learned to use them properly. It's the circs that I use all the time.
Hmmm . never thought of plant stakes - good idea.


----------

